# REAR BEAM BENDING?



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

is there anybody in the midwest who can bend the rear beam on a B14 properly? has anybody in the midwest had their rear beam bent?

i was thinking of trying to set up something similar to West End Alignments' fixture. my buddy has a shop and a lift but i dont have anything to measure the degree of toe with. what exactly do you use to measure toe?

thanks,
dan
KANSAS CITY


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you willin to drive out to dfw i think i know a place that may do it.. im gonna go there first to find out though when i get mine done.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> if you willin to drive out to dfw i think i know a place that may do it.. im gonna go there first to find out though when i get mine done.




where/what is dfw? :cheers:


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Contact Steve Foltz (98sr20ve) from SR20Forum.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dan7225 said:


> where/what is dfw? :cheers:


Dallas / Fort Worth = DFW


----------

